# Monitor just mm too big for desk HELP



## Luxed (May 9, 2007)

OK, i was an idiot and measured the space where my monitor would go and order a monitor the would only have .06 inchs left for it to squeeze in there. I got it today and I got it in there but there is quite a bit of pressure from the desk pressing back on the LCD monitor. I worries me, but it seems to work just fine in there, just ... stuck. 

So my question is, should i go to the hardware store and get an exacto knife or something else to remove some of the extra casing on the side so it fits better? Looks like theres a 1 1/2 mm on both sides of "extra" plastic casing.

What do you guys think i should do?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I would be a little bit worried too even though the monitor is working OK it should not be wedged in tight in my opinion,some clearance is desireable ....not wedged in tight all round is it? as it does need some room for heat dissipation ... dont forget that this monitor will expand somewhat as it gets warmed up,and remember the saying if an irresistable force meets an immovable object somethings gotta give ....


----------



## Luxed (May 9, 2007)

no its just length wise. I have plenty of height and it seems well ventilated. But it does seem pretty wedged in there.

Ya after thinking about things expanding when heated, I think I would feel more confortable if I shaved some plastic off (cringe). I suppose the small chance of me breaking it is not so bad.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Welcome to the TSG forums by the way :up: from what you are saying it sounds like you are planning to shave some plastic from off the monitor? dont think thats a good idea  if this were me,I would be thinking is this the only place I can fix this monitor, but I suppose you have already done that ..... the thoughts of you shaving the monitor makes me shudder  can you not shave something off what its wedged up against?....


----------



## Luxed (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.

Ya haha, space is limited and i got all gitty seeing a good deal on a big LCD, so i convinced myself it would fix. Its a KDS k-22mdwb. It seems like it has some "extra" plastic lining on the outside. I really dont want to have to do it either. I guess the real question is.

Whats the greater risk?
Shaving 1 mm off the side
or
Leaving is "wedged" in its place.
I dont plan on moving it so it you guys think its ok to leave it in there under 
pressure than i probably will just leave it, because it didnt break when i wedged in the first place, so it probably wont break at all, neh?

Update: looking into different types of sandpaper, silicon carbide is made for plastic, that seems like it would take longer but i would have more control less chance of real damage


----------



## dpgiffin (May 9, 2007)

Hey there. While im tech savvy, I know a lot more about building, cabinetry, and related things.

What is the object that its pressing up against? As telecom said, I dont think shaving the monitor is the best route. We'll find it though

If you could take a couple pictures as well, that would help a lot!

thanks


----------



## Luxed (May 9, 2007)

Alright I finally was able to resize my photos here they are. I will wait until you guys look at them to alter anything. 
I would say the pressure is enough to keep it in its current positon regardless of the stand being there. 

Sanding a little off seems like the best tool. I am just not sure if i will be able to sand off enough to make a difference.
The desk space measured at 22.66 inches. 
The monitor's is 22.59 inches long.
As you can see by the first picture, it fits in there but with not extra room. You will also notice that there is a nice protective lining around the monitor, that is what i want to sand down to about half the width on each side. I honestly think it would not affect the product, but still worried about it.

One other thing i have to think about is it i sand the sides a bit. Proabably will void the nice 3 year warranty, but it might anys from a problem the is the result of the pressure on the sides

It does look pretty good though doesnt it?

Thanks for the help

And yes, Micheal Scott is wearing womens pants.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do Not Try To Sand Off The Side Of The Monitor!  That "protective lining" is really the area where the connections are made to the LCD, it's not empty space!


----------



## Luxed (May 9, 2007)

Hmm, that makes it sound like i shouldn't. Are you saying the connectors to the LCD are in the small plastic lining of around the outside of the monitor (as seen in the picture)? I was not planning on sanding any of the plastic the makes up the front borders, just the thin strip of plastic surrounding the entire computer laterally. I also planned to take off about half of the thin plastic strip on each side. Would i still be getting dangerously close to the connectors.

If so do you think it being wedged in there is fine? 
or 
do i have face the gun and cosmetically destroy my desk?


Update. The shelving part of my desk is all attached to the top board. The shelving unit basically sits on the actually desk. I moved my monitor down and it seems to have alleviated most of the pressure. 
So....

Thank god, cus I was getting nervous. I will not have to modify the monitor nor the desk which is what i had originally hoped would happen.

Thank you for your information and time.
L.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you made the right choice. 

BTW, I thought you were taking off from the main monitor case, the thin strip probably wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## spiked232 (May 10, 2007)

yea, I would just leave it if I was you, it's not going to expand that much, it at all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## Miles Right (Mar 24, 2007)

why not get to pieces of wood or metal, say EXACTLY one mm larger than your monitor. 'Force' them into the space above and below the monitor. These pieces will then aleviate the pressure on the monitor and bingo, all is well. AND RELAX!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thats pretty much what i would do too.
Or maybe a car jack might move the uprights a tiny bit ...

John


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

god forbid the wood should crack though... then what?

Just get some sand paper.. start with very coarse - get it down on one side (or both).. then use some smooth paper to smooth it.. then put some black paint on to make sure it looks good..

would take like 15 minutes... 1.5mm is pretty small


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

theoneandonlybd said:


> god forbid the wood should crack though... then what?
> 
> Just get some sand paper.. start with very coarse - get it down on one side (or both).. then use some smooth paper to smooth it.. then put some black paint on to make sure it looks good..
> 
> would take like 15 minutes... 1.5mm is pretty small


First, as already said:


JohnWill said:


> Do Not Try To Sand Off The Side Of The Monitor!  That "protective lining" is really the area where the connections are made to the LCD, it's not empty space!


Second this thread is already solved.


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

i meant the wood, but ok


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was thinking it was wood, but it's black. Never mind my first comment.


----------

